# Karpfenangeln vor 20 Jahren



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Guen hat mit seinem Artikel (sofern ich ihn richtig verstanden habe :q ) vollkommen recht:
Angeln muß Spaß machen, und zwar das Erlebnis als solches. Nicht wer die modernste Technik hat oder die größten Fänge, hat auch unbedingt den meisten Spaß beim Angeln.
Danke für den Artikel Guen:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/vor20jahren.htm


----------

